# Making a Colson Cushioner shock bushing



## John (Dec 31, 2013)

Ready for the rubber.


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2013)

*thats what she said- bummer!*

nobody said sober was pretty....


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey, git back to makin them tars...


----------



## John (May 13, 2014)

*A few with rubber installed*

Need to try them out.


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

simply amazing


----------



## Nickinator (May 13, 2014)

I am in need of one, if these hit the market, my clippers springer is bottoming out.

Nick.


----------



## John (May 25, 2014)

Riding again


----------



## RJWess (May 25, 2014)

John said:


> Riding again
> View attachment 152913




Double Cushion Wow!!! You don’t see those everyday. Very nice bikes. Colson really made some cool bikes.


----------



## videoranger (May 28, 2014)

Outstanding parts! Your dedication and talent for reproducing otherwise unobtainable vintage bicycle parts is rare. It's really great to see function returned to these Colson Cushioners. How did you fabricate and bond the rubber inserts?


----------



## John (May 28, 2014)

videoranger said:


> Outstanding parts! Your dedication and talent for reproducing otherwise unobtainable vintage bicycle parts is rare. It's really great to see function returned to these Colson Cushioners. How did you fabricate and bond the rubber inserts?




That was the easy part. I paid a company that does it every day. It was also the expensive part too. They had to make a form to hold the two parts together while bonding the rubber and metal parts.
John


----------



## Djshakes (May 28, 2014)

Are these bikes even worth more than the price of scrap metal?


----------



## John (May 28, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Are these bikes even worth more than the price of scrap metal?




Poor misguided collector


----------



## bike (May 28, 2014)

*Hijac!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141297043968
air cooling for post war or rat


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2014)

John said:


> Riding again
> View attachment 152913




 Phenominal!

 How are the riding characteristics with the new springs? Does the bike tend to inch worm when pedalling, or does the twin cushioners tend to cancel that out?


----------



## John (May 31, 2014)

Rides real nice, but the real test will be tomorrow on the CC ride.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 5, 2016)

John you have this bushing for sale I need a few!!


----------



## John (May 5, 2016)

Yes, $95.00 each or $90.00 each for a few shipped.
Thanks


----------

